
Apple Didn't Solve Our Horrible Gadget-Charging Mess and Nobody Else Has, Either - airstrike
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-didnt-solve-our-horrible-gadget-charging-mess-and-nobody-else-has-either-11554391097
======
crooked-v
USB-C would help at least a little by unifying charging cables for everything,
but sadly, we're still at the point where 3/4s of the USB-C market can't be
trusted to not literally burn your house down.

